# #1 Confidence Lure for SW Ohio



## BlueWater (Feb 13, 2005)

What has been your #1 confidence lure, this year, for SW OH waters regardless of the species you were fishing for? It's that lure you throw and you can visualize the strike before it even happens! I know people have more than one so feel free to list your 2nd, 3rd, etc. lures as well. Let's hear from the fly guys as well.

1. White curl tail grub w/ jig head
2. Silver Spoon
3. Green and Chart. tube bait
4. White crank bait

BlueWater


----------



## soua0363 (Jun 10, 2005)

#1 Rapala DT4 in Bluegill
#2 Rapala DT4 in Hot Mustard
#3 Bass Pro Nitro Medium Diving (4'-6') Crankbait in Texas Shad
#4 Bass Pro Nitro Medium Diving (4'-6') Crankbait in Firetiger

These four crankbaits have been killer for me throughout the fishing season from early spring to now.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Number one aint a lure but its what I always go to, big ole lively bass minnows. nothing beats em. Lure wise here we go
(1)Berkley Frenzy medium diver crank bait in crawdad color
(2)Berkley frenzy 1/2oz rattlr in the old style bluegill color.
(3) 1/4oz bettlespin in white w/black stripe


----------



## BlueWater (Feb 13, 2005)

I'll have to try the bluegill color. I notice that the tip of their tails has a chart. look to it. I guess that's why those chart. tailed baits work so well.

BlueWater


----------



## BigSmallieMike (Oct 20, 2005)

Spinning gear - Rapala Countdown in black and gold

Flyfishing - Meat Whistle in olive green or Clouser Minnow


----------



## HookUpFishOn (Apr 29, 2005)

4" watermelon tube
Texas Rigged


----------



## xmatthewx (Jul 29, 2007)

number one confidence lures are
1. white spinnerbait
2. pop-r.
3. white roostertail.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

jig jig and jig-n-minno


----------



## LMRsmallmouth (Jan 10, 2006)

I would have to go with a 4" tube and a buzzbait.


----------



## BlueWater (Feb 13, 2005)

I have yet to put together a good pattern of fishing for SM. I catch some here and there. What type of water do you fish the tubes in? Do you use that tick tick method in the fast water? Or do you fish deep slow water and dance it on the bottom? What type of water do you fish the buzzbaits in?

BlueWater


----------



## Boxingref_rick (Feb 8, 2005)

Hi. 
The same lure I used as a kid for everything - even though, 
I don't use it that much anymore, a 1/8 Beetle spin, (green.) 
It worked for everything! 

Now I just carry eight hundred color combinations! 

Rick


----------



## cincy-angler (Mar 27, 2007)

1. White grub with silver spinner attachment ( just like beetle spins)
2. craw imitating cranks
3. mepps dressed aglia white color, several sizes

Those are my favorites, but lately not all that productive for me


----------



## Tredder (Nov 8, 2004)

1. Chatterbait, Blue/Black with Black Gulp Worm Trailer (#1 favorite anywhere)
2. DT-6 Bluegill (always sold out whereever I look for em)
3. 1/2 oz Rattletrap, Clown (hard color to find)


----------



## creekwalker (May 23, 2004)

1. Yum Crawbug
2. White curly tail grub
3. Original Rapala floating minnow

CW


----------



## Nightprowler (Apr 21, 2004)

BASS -->
3/16 oz texas rigged Stanley 4" crawworm Blk/Bl.
1/4 oz White Buzzbait
Rebel Craw any color

Crappie-->
1/32 oz jig BPS spring grub in smoke
1/64 oz white tube jig /tiny bobber
Fin-S tiny minnow


----------



## Red The Fisherman (Oct 1, 2006)

1. Home made mini spinners (17 species last year)
2. Hula Grub (4" or 5")
3. Big black buzzbait w/ trailer hook


----------



## kevinburgmeier (Apr 1, 2007)

1.Pig and jig,either bl/blu or pumpkin green w/ large craw trailer.
2.Spittin image top water in shad or bluegill.
3.Zoom 5" fluke in smoke


----------



## timmyv (Apr 26, 2006)

17 species...i can't even come up w/ 17. Just curious which ones. You must have been out of ohio. I'm not doubting you...i just could only come up w/ 12.


----------



## Mean Morone (Apr 12, 2004)

For Hybrids, white bass, largemouth, smallmouth bass, I like a gizz-4. For hybrids, white bass, sauger, saugeye, drum and catfish, I would go with a jigging spoon. You cant go wrong with a jig and curly tail combo. catches just about anything.


----------



## sevenx (Apr 21, 2005)

Right now, NOTHING s


----------



## bassman1976 (Sep 13, 2006)

beaver or bandit 100


----------



## gulfvet (Apr 14, 2004)

For bass in lakes: watermelon fluke worked as a jerkbait
For smallies in rivers: beadhead black and olive wooly bugger
For saugeye: chartreuse twister tail
Bluegills: sponge spider
Crappie and whites: white twister tail


----------



## Red The Fisherman (Oct 1, 2006)

timmyv said:


> 17 species...i can't even come up w/ 17. Just curious which ones. You must have been out of ohio. I'm not doubting you...i just could only come up w/ 12.


Well since you asked, here goes...
White Bass
Hybrid Striped Bass
Rock Bass
Spotted Bass
Lg. Mouth
Sm. Mouth
Roanoke Bass
Northern Pike
White Crappie
Black Crappie
Pumpkinseed
Warmouth Sunfish
Green Sunfish
Texas Hybrid Bluegill
Redear
Sauger
Saugeye
...and even a few Shad. I wasn't counting those.
The Roanoke Bass were caught in Virginia, and the Pike were in Michigan but all the other were caught in Ohio or Kentucky. 
Needless to say I love this lure!


----------



## Fletch (Apr 10, 2004)

Master card at Krogers grocery.
:>)


----------



## Ranger521 (May 18, 2006)

The absolute best bait at CC is the Carolina Rigged Hula Popper.


----------



## WalleyeJones (Feb 15, 2006)

Why on earth would you Carolina rig a floating lurer???


----------



## WalleyeJones (Feb 15, 2006)

Walleye - Chartreuse 1/4 oz. grub...Yum only
Smallies - Silver Rapala
Crappie - 1/64 oz. Laug's jig
Pike - 1 oz. Daredevil - red and white

Out of all of those, which is preferred??? I guess the grub would catch bass and pike, so I'll go with that.


----------



## Fletch (Apr 10, 2004)

Hey WalleyeJones, where can I find a "laug's jig" online?
I think Ranger521 is jerkin your chain :>)
Thanks!
Fletch


----------



## WalleyeJones (Feb 15, 2006)

Crazy....or genius???

I don't know where to buy them online. I used to buy them from Laug's Cottages on the west bank at Grand Lake. The term "Laug's Jig" has now morphed to apply to just about any fly-like/synthetic maribou jig. I now buy mine from The Outdoorsman.


----------



## Fletch (Apr 10, 2004)

Thanks for the info WalleyeJones!


----------



## Bigun (Jun 20, 2006)

Ponds = Senko or soft jerk bait

Rivers = Rebel craw, tube, or rooster tail


----------



## fish4life (Jun 27, 2004)

My 2 go to baits when the bite is tough:

Texas rigged Wild thang jr tube w/ 1/8oz bullet weight

Lucky Craft RC0.5dd crankbait. $15.00 but well worth it
#5 shadraps are hard to beat as well.


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

#1 electricity 
#2 seine
#3 curlytail or clouser


----------



## BlueWater (Feb 13, 2005)

Seems like a lot of people really trust the curly tail grub. I know in the Spring it's the first thing I throw when I get to the river.

BlueWater


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

Rebel Craw, Rebel Craw, and Rebel Craw


----------



## dddavis (Jul 9, 2007)

#1 purple plow jockey, #2 rebel craw


----------



## Ranger521 (May 18, 2006)

I cant believe you guys have never heard of the carolina rigged hula popper! I bet you've never fished a jitterbug on the bottom either!!!


----------



## BlueWater (Feb 13, 2005)

...but I can see how a weighted topwater bait would work. If you Carolina rig it the topwater bait it will ride just above the weeds. I am sure that will get you some strikes.

BlueWater


----------



## Fletch (Apr 10, 2004)

Ranger521 said:


> I cant believe you guys have never heard of the carolina rigged hula popper! I bet you've never fished a jitterbug on the bottom either!!!


Well, I've heard of rigging top waters carolina rig style, but it was at the cabin and if I remember correctly I think alcohol was involved :>)

Actually, I have tried this with a crank bait that normally ran about 1 foot deep. It was difficult to fish that way but I did catch a couple of fish in about 25 feet of water.

I have to go fishing with you Ranger521 !


----------



## auglaizewader (Aug 30, 2007)

#1 - by far 3" gulp curlytail minnow in chartreuse
#2 - watermelon tube with internal jighead hooked weedless 
#2 - floating rapala (firetiger or hot olive)


----------



## fieldlab (Mar 5, 2005)

Totally agree with you, but curious what colors/size works best for you given your target, season, environ., etc.... Since I love them so much, can't resist learning what I can. p.s. what do you think of those Strong versions? Thanks!


----------



## starinvestor (Mar 11, 2008)

Rapala Shadrap (Silver or White)
Bomber


----------



## WalIkng (Nov 28, 2007)

husky jerk, curly tail, Rebel Craw


----------



## JPfishing (Mar 13, 2008)

Being from florida I cannot help but use a 6-7" plastic worm (color depends on water clarity) with a bullet weight. 

A jig and craw rig is also killer when i fish for smallies. 

Nothing like live bait though


----------



## smokeyjoe (Jan 15, 2008)

3/16 black blue jig with a black blue #11 pork frog pork not plastic in ohio will catch more better fish...my other favorite is a rebel craw in the creeks and rivers


----------



## buzzing byrd (Feb 27, 2008)

1. Black and Blue chatter bait
2. chartreuse and white buzzbait
3. zara pup
4. mepps aglia
fly rod,
olive wooly bugger


----------



## shadesplace (Aug 27, 2004)

I prefer Gary Yamamoto Black 4" Swim tail grubs w/ a 3/16 - 1/4 ounce jig head. The more salt the better....Gary knows how to salt the lures......

ALso use the G.Y. creatures for bigger bass.....


----------



## 1badmthrfisher (Apr 4, 2005)

10" lizard


----------

